# 05 altima cat



## dpreston5 (May 22, 2013)

Ive seen countless times that the cat converter i believe for the 02-04 altimas are terrible and potentially ruin your engine from the particules getting sucked into the engine, but havent seen if this problem occurs on the 05-06 altimas, if anyone can give me a clear answer thatd be aprreciated.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

yes, if it breaks up it will damage the rings


----------

